# looking for an effective and very safe wheel cleaner



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

i have various wheel cleaners which i use for different occasions. i'm keen to try a new one. I quite liked the chemical guys diablo gel, it's nice to use, i like the gel/foaming action. I'd quite like though maybe something that comes in a bigger size.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Autobrite BriteGel, comes in 5ltrs and is a good cleaner, really holds to the wheel so you get no product wastage.

I'm currently using about 100ml of product per 4 wheels that I do so its lasting quite well, once its used I will definitely be getting some more also.

Daz.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Bilberry for me, has never let me down and I'm sure you can get it in big bottles.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Valet pro bilberery, can be diluted 5:1 so a 1 litre bottle will last a while and can get it in 5litres


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Another vote for Valet Pro Bilberry.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

All mentioned arnt "safe" and are considered a strong wheel cleaner.

Scholl Rim 7m, Sonax, Diablo, r222 etc are more ph neutral and "safer" than the above.

You can buy the above in 5L and more but they arnt cheap.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

matt1263 said:


> All mentioned arnt "safe" and are considered a strong wheel cleaner.
> 
> Scholl Rim 7m, Sonax, Diablo, r222 etc are more ph neutral and "safer" than the above.
> 
> You can buy the above in 5L and more but they arnt cheap.


http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1184-/Bilberry-Safe-Wheel-Cleaner---1L.

Sounds fairly safe to me, I have no concerns using it on my wheels.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

simonjj said:


> http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1184-/Bilberry-Safe-Wheel-Cleaner---1L.
> 
> Sounds fairly safe to me, I have no concerns using it on my wheels.


With a ph of 13 I am sure it is 

However, its still a strong wheel cleaner. If your happy with it, use it :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wonder wheels is safe is used correctly though... why not seal your wheels with a good sealant and use a PH neutral shampoo? then you wont need a wheel cleaner very often, cant get safer than that


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

All wheel cleaners are safe if used correctly, however I wouldnt use wonder wheels or bilberry as a weekly cleaner due to the strength of them. (However, just look around the forum and you will see pics of alloys damaged by the "safe" wheel cleaners mentioned in this thread)

As said, clean, seal, shampoo :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

My vote goes to AutoSmart SmartWheels....diluted or neat it wokrs fine...I use it diluted on my A6 weekly with no ill effects


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

The one I want to try is the Sonax Full Effect but at 55 quid for 5 litres, I'm going to have to think hard.


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Just ordered some Very cherry non-acidic wheel cleaner. Heard good things about it so we will see.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If you have un-lacquered paint or polished alloy at all then acidic or alkali cleaners will wreck them.

As you say CG Diablo is safe on all finishes, but is expensive per gallon.

My shout is to try Stjarnagloss Hjul - cheaper than Diablo yet very similar in all other ways, colour, smell, power, thickness, dilution ratio etc...

Was 'talking' with someone else on here about Hjul just yesterday, and while we agreed that it won't shift really burnt in brake dust, it will deal with moderate or less grime with no problems. Sticks for ages at all but the weaker dilutions so gives plenty dwell time to work or if you want to agitate with a brush.


----------



## Mark.evs (Oct 15, 2010)

I use this,

http://www.qwikfast.co.uk/catalogue...a-concentrate-multi-purpose-litre-p-4018.html

I got it mainly for cleaning down tractors, oily engine and stuff like that but works awesome on alloys. dunno about long term affects tho. wheels look the same, just clean


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

matt1263 said:


> With a ph of 13 I am sure it is


it's not pH 13 once you add water is it.

another vote for bilberry. cracking product.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

E21_ross said:


> it's not pH 13 once you add water is it.
> 
> another vote for bilberry. cracking product.


True, probably around 12.3 once you dilute 5:1.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Phisp said:


> True, probably around 12.3 once you dilute 5:1.


yes will be about that (5:1 gets approx 12.2). but doesn't mean it'll some how damage the wheels. do people think it's going to eat into their wheels or something?

bilberry is perfectly safe. hence "safe" wheel cleaner. so long as the wheel is lacquered of whatever.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

E21_ross said:


> bilberry is perfectly safe. hence "safe" wheel cleaner.


Well, there have been cases of it damaging wheels/finishes. So don't be *too* quick to say it's perfectly safe


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Everything in moderation... Wheel cleaners like Bilberry, AS Smart wheels are ok for once in a while but anything acidic or alkali will have ill affects if used a lot.
You just can't beat giving them a bloomin good clean with said cleaners once in a while then keep them sealed/protected so that all you'll need is ph neutral shampoo for your weekly wash :thumb:


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks a lot for the feedback people. 

for my own car i only ever use shampoo, but I don't see my mum for a while, sometimes get away with not cleaning my girlfriends car for a couple of weeks etc. 

where am i best trying the stjarnagloss mini? sounds interesting. 

i've tried several alloy cleaners, many of them claiming no acid, non corrosive etc etc, my findings are that the strong alloy cleaners are great on a laquered wheel that's in good condition. but all it takes is a weakness be it, the thinning of paint/laquer as the inside of the wheel meets the outside, a stone chip, careless wheel brace actions and often the circular area around the badge which seems to wear thin for no apparent reason (perhaps the badge itself vibrating and spinning) As soon as most alloy cleaners see this, you see this it will bubble or spread out like tree roots. 

As a result of my own personal findings, i absolutely brick it when trying something new. Needs to be very very safe for me. 

I have triple A from tr bonnyman for when the going really gets tough, it is the most aggresive and crude cleaner i've ever seen. If used locally rather than liberally with a soft paintbrush I don't feel it does any harm, i'd sooner use than than dig into with with a toothbrush. (I realise if that stuff finds a weakness...it's game over)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

simonjj said:


> http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1184-/Bilberry-Safe-Wheel-Cleaner---1L.
> 
> Sounds fairly safe to me, I have no concerns using it on my wheels.


alkaline iirc, can be just as bad as acid..
would'nt be using it too often


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Stjarnagloss, as far as I know, is only available from Shinearama.

If you want a wee sample I could give/send you some?...


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Have you considered the standard Sonax stuff we have ? I know 500ml isn't going to do hundreds of wheels, but for personal use and family, at £6.99 it won't break the bank

Maybe we're getting a bit too concerned with bulk stocking in our garages of items like this ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a couple of 500ml bottles (rather than the trade size) and they are ideal if your only doing the 1 car every now and again, however, they do work out to be so much more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

For safe wheel cleaning read this http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/washing-claying-engine-wheels-tires/1201-wheel-cleaners.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

Audriulis said:


> For safe wheel cleaning read this http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/washing-claying-engine-wheels-tires/1201-wheel-cleaners.htm


That's extremely informative, thanks for posting.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

I use Bilberry every 3-4 months as a deep clean product for the wheels before re sealing them. It gets the wheels cleaner than every other product i've used and is really cheap because of the dilution ratio.

After that its just a wash with my normal shampoo with a bit of cut up sponge and detailing brush for the tight bits.:thumb:


----------

